# emerge ist sehr langsam [solved]

## musv

Also auf meinem Laptop ist in letzter Zeit etwas langsam geworden. Und mit langsam mein ich langsam:

```

time emerge -pu world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.2_rc1-r1 [2.1.2_pre3-r9] 

*** Portage will stop merging at this point and reload itself,

    then resume the merge.

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/php-5.1.6-r8 [5.1.6-r6] USE="iconv*" 

[ebuild     U ] app-office/openoffice-2.0.4 [2.0.3] USE="cups%* dbus%* -branding% -gstreamer% -sound% -webdav%" 

real    50m42.990s

user    27m58.177s

sys     8m18.679s

```

Alles andere läuft und lädt in gewohnter Geschwindigkeit. Hab ich irgendwo irgendwas versaubeutelt? An der Fragmentierung des Dateisystems (reiser3.6) kann es eigentlich nicht liegen. Der Rechner ist erst seit gut 3 Monaten mit Gentoo bestückt.Last edited by musv on Mon Oct 30, 2006 4:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schachti

Wie oft machst Du denn ein emerge --sync? Wenn das täglich gemacht wird, kann das bei ReiserFS schon langsamer werden...

Ein anderer Aspekt ist sicherlich, daß der portage tree mit der Zeit immer größer wird und die Berechnungen der Abhängigkeiten etc. dann eben länger dauern.

----------

## Marlo

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Wenn das täglich gemacht wird, kann das bei ReiserFS schon langsamer werden...
> 
> 

 

Wo hast du das den her?

 *schachti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ... daß der portage tree mit der Zeit immer größer wird und die Berechnungen der Abhängigkeiten etc. dann eben länger dauern.

 

Soooo lange  *Quote:*   

> real    50m42.990s 

 ?

Nee, da ist was faul. Ich könnte mir einen  Zusammenhang  denken.

Ma

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *schachti wrote:*   

> [...]kann das bei ReiserFS schon langsamer werden...
> 
> Ein anderer Aspekt ist sicherlich, daß der portage tree mit der Zeit immer größer wird und die Berechnungen der Abhängigkeiten etc. dann eben länger dauern.

 Hallo?

Schachti, schon mal auf die Zeit geachtet? Bei ihm dauert ein emerge -pu world 50! Minuten! Unser Tree mag ja gross sein, aber so gross??   :Shocked: 

@musv

Naja, wenn du eine testing Version von portage verwendest, kann sowas schon mal vorkommen. Schau halt mal in bugs.gentoo.org vorbei. Geh testhalber auf die Stable Version zurück und schau ob das Problem immer noch vorhanden ist. Wenn ja -> Melden an bugs.gentoo.org

Mehr Unterstützung wirst du hier wohl nicht erfahren bei Verwendung von testing Paketen.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## schachti

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *schachti wrote:*   
> 
> Wenn das täglich gemacht wird, kann das bei ReiserFS schon langsamer werden...
> ...

 

Aus vielen Berichten in unterschiedlichen Foren wird immer wieder angegeben, daß ReiserFS mit der Zeit stark fragmentiert und dann spürbar langsamer wird...

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *schachti wrote:*   
> 
> ... daß der portage tree mit der Zeit immer größer wird und die Berechnungen der Abhängigkeiten etc. dann eben länger dauern.
> ...

 

Ups - die Werte habe ich mir nicht angeguckt, nur gelesen, daß es langsamer geworden ist...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Marlo

 *schachti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ups - die Werte habe ich mir nicht angeguckt, nur gelesen, daß es langsamer geworden ist...  

 

Na macht doch nix! Gut das wir darüber gesprochen haben.Gelle

Aber im Ernst. Derartige "Zeiträume" hatte ich auch schon mal und wußte nicht wirklich, woran es gelegen hat. Da ist was an der Grundkonfiguration, was nicht stimmt. ich kann mich nur an zwei Strategien erinnern, die ich eingeschlagen hatte:

1. Neuinstallation ---> Sch....

2. Abwarten und hoffen  --->  nervig! aber durchaus möglich, mit revdep u.s.w..

Beides hatte bei mir schon mal zum Erfolg geführt   :Twisted Evil: 

musv!

Mach auf keinen Fall irgendeinen Blödsinn, es kommt bestimmt der GuruTipp, der dich rettet.   :Cool: 

Ma

----------

## musv

Also ich hab jetzt mal die Festplatte mit smartctl einem ausgiebigen Test unterzogen, die ist in Ordnung.

Marlo: Den Zusammenhang, den du Dir vorstellen kannst, versteh ich jetzt nicht.

-> meine Feautures in der make.conf:

```

FEATURES="sandbox distcc distlocks cvs autoaddcvs fixpackages"

```

Was ich in dem Thread vorgeschlagen hab, war nur eine Notlösung. Ein ähnliches Problem mit einem Paket hatte ich vor langer Zeit mal gehabt, da hatte der beschriebene Versuch etwas gebracht.

Bin jetzt beim Portage wieder auf die stabile Version zurückgegangen (Version 2.1.1-r1):

```

 time emerge -pu world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.2_rc1-r1 [2.1.1-r1] 

*** Portage will stop merging at this point and reload itself,

    then resume the merge.

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/php-5.1.6-r8 [5.1.6-r6] USE="iconv*" 

[ebuild     U ] app-office/openoffice-2.0.4 [2.0.3] USE="cups%* dbus%* -branding% -gstreamer% -sound% -webdav%" 

real    0m37.718s

user    0m29.646s

sys     0m0.620s

```

Die Werte sind zwar immernoch nicht berauschend, aber das schieb ich mal auf das Alter meines Notebooks. Ich werd mich mal auf bugs.gentoo.org bissel umsehen. Merkwürdig ist nur, daß aus auf meinem Rechner in der Uni problemlos läuft.

----------

## Erdie

Ein Tipp zur Fehlereingrenzung:

um auszuschließen, daß ein Fehler des Dateisystems für das Schneckentempo verantwortlich ist, folgende Vorgehensweise:

Eine Kopie des kompletten Portagebaums auf ein möglichst frisches Dateisystem/Partition erstellen, den alten Baum umbenennen und den neuen Baum verlinken. Dannach die Geschwindigkeit testen (aber nichts installieren oder verändern damit die Konsistenz erhalten bleibt. Ergebnis auswerten und zurückswitchen. Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr  :Wink: 

-Erdie

----------

## Marlo

Hi musv!

Kannst du für die Nachwelt dein "solved" erklären?

Bin nämlich gerade dabei die Ansätze von 

Erdie 

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ein Tipp zur Fehlereingrenzung:
> 
> 

 

erst mal selbst auszuprobieren, bevor ich die Ergebnisse poste. Eine Erklärung wäre demnach sehr hilfreich.  :Cool: 

Ma

----------

## musv

Wie ich bereits im letzten Beitrag geschrieben hab, bin ich wieder auf die stable-Version (2.1.1-r1) zurückgegangen. Seitdem läuft Portage wieder in benutzbarer Geschwindigkeit. Damit betrachte ich das Problem als "solved". 

Das Umkopieren des Portage-Trees erachte ich in meinem Fall als nicht notwendig. Sicherlich kann man damit testen, wie weit die Fragmentierung des Dateisystems fortgeschritten ist. Jedoch, wie ich im ersten Beitrag geschrieben hab, hab ich das Gentoo erst vor gut 3 Monaten aufgespielt. Und in 3 Monaten wird reiserfs nicht so viel langsamer. Also wozu sollte ich den Portage-Tree durch die Gegend schieben?

----------

